# U-Boats Stalk Islamic Terrorists



## Hunter368 (Oct 17, 2007)

October 9, 2007: Italy and Germany have each deployed one of their new Type 212 submarines to counter-terror duties in the Mediterranean. The boats in question, using their air-independent propulsion, can spend a week or more underwater, stalking transport ships suspected of participating in terrorist operations.



A new generation of non-nuclear submarines like the Russian Amur/Lama, the French Scorpene, and the German Type 212, have been entering service in the last few years. Unlike past non-nuclear submarines, which used diesel-electric plants, these new boats use fuel cells or other forms of air-independent propulsion. Germany commissioned its first Type 212 boat, using air-independent propulsion, two years ago. Four of these are being built. These are special boats, as they possess fuel cells (or AIP, Air Independent Propulsion) , which enable them to quietly operate underwater for weeks at a time. They still have diesel propulsion, but this is only used for surface travel. The 212s are also very quiet, quieter than most nuclear boats in service. This makes them an even match for a current nuclear boat equipped with better sensors. The 1,500 ton 212s are much smaller than nuclear boats (188 feet long, compared to 360 feet and 6,200 tons for the new U.S. Virginia class SSNs). The nuclear boats are used for a lot more than hunting other ships, and subs, while the 212s are mainly attack boats, and well designed and equipped for it.



While Germany is an American ally, their development of fuel cell technology for subs, and use of these boats in their own navy, are making this technology mature, and eventually available to many more nations. These 212 boats are, expensive (about half a billion dollars each), but that's less than a third the cost of a nuclear boats. The 212s are also highly automated, requiring a crew of only 27. But with six torpedo tubes, and a dozen torpedoes (plus anti-ship missiles, launched from the tubes, as well as mines), they could be, in the wrong hands, a major threat to the U.S. fleet. Cheaper to buy, cheaper to run (you don't need as many skilled sailors for the crew) and very lethal, American admirals are watching very closely who the Germans export these boats to.

Bundeswehr Marine Submarine Type 212

Technical Specifications

Length/Beam/Draft (m): 56,0/6,8/6,4

Displacement: 1,450 tons

Speed: approx. 17 knots

Drive Line

Propulsive Power: Fuel Cells / batteries

Armament

6 torpedo tubes

Complement

approx. 27


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2007)

AIP is quite the equilizer in many respects.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe the Germans are building Type 214s now. The 212s that they export however do not have the propulsion system I believe. I believe they are regular diesels.

Just looked it up and I must now correct myself. The Type 214 is actually the export version of the Type 212 and it is the same thing minus the propulsion system and are just regular diesel electric subs.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sure the North Koreans would like a few... they enjoy playing with subs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sound like something in style with the Gotland Class. I think that Gotland is on loan to USN for another year....

From *Kockums:*

The Gotland Class - one of the world's most modern conventional submarine. It is designed and built to meet all possible submarine missions: anti-shipping operations, ASW-missions, forward surveillance, special operations and mine-laying tasks. The Gotland Class can carry a powerful array of wireguided and homing weapons, including newly developed multipurpose homing torpedoes, missiles and mines.

*Unique AIP system*
The Gotland was the world's first submarine class in operation with an air independent propulsion (AIP) system. The Stirling AIP system, combined with a number of unique features including overall low signatures, extreme shock resistance and a powerful combat system, provides the ultimate in non-nuclear submarine technology.

Three submarines of the Gotland class, HMS Gotland, HMS Uppland and HMS Halland are now in service with the Royal Swedish Navy.

*Combat system*
The Gotland Class combat system and sensor suite are carefully selected for submarine warfare of today and for the future. Detection, identification, weapon launching and control are performed by the combat system at distances well beyond the horizon.

On board, the complete suite of equipment incorporates the latest of technologies. There is, for example, an innovative, newly developed sonar and fire control system incorporating powerful new means for target motion analysis for the determination of target course, speed and position.

The combat system integrates data processing with weapon control. All types of sensors, navigation and weapon control equipment, integrating consoles and tactical programmes are included in the system.

*Modular construction*
In the submarine production area, Kockums pioneered the modular construction concept, which is today widely used by submarine manufacturers. Kockums has refined this technique over the years and is today launching submarines, which are virtually completely outfitted and pre-tested.

*Small crew*
The use of automation and remote control has resulted in crew of only 25. For instance, only one operator is needed to steer the submarine in depth and course. When ordered the steering will be done by computer. The small crew has had a very favourable impact on accommodation standards and operating costs. 

The Gotland submarine from stem to stern
The lower level of the forward compartment contains the torpedo room, with weapons handling system and reload racks, a battery space and the auxiliary machinery space.

The forward upper level contains the control room, a radio room, an electronic equipment space, living quarters, mess and galley area, toilets and washrooms.

The lower level of the aft compartment contains diesel generator sets and a second battery space.

The upper level contains the electrical equipment space with propulsion control consoles, inverters, converters, alternators, electrical control consoles and battery monitoring equipment.

The after compartment also contains the Kockums Stirling AIP system for air independent power-generation, the main motor and auxiliaries.

The sail contains a combined search and attack periscope, masts for communications and surveillance, radar antenna and the air induction mast. The periscope is the only hull-penetrating mast.

The Gotland Class employs a slow-turning propeller. Four control surfaces in X-configuration are fitted aft, which together with two on the sail provides excellent manoeuvrability.

The ability of a submarine to remain undetected is by far its most important feature. Kockums is a world leader in the field of submarine stealth.

The hull design and various types of surface coatings minimize the risk of detection by active sonar.

*The Gotland Class submarine
Technical data* 

Length over all
60 m

Beam
6.2 m

Displacement
1500 tons

Weapon armament
Four 53-cm bow tubes, Two 40-cm bow tubes

Weapons
Positive discharge or swim-out

Propulsion
Single-shaft, diesel-electric and Stirling Air Independent Propulsion

Submerged endurance
Weeks

Hull
Single pressure hull, two pressure tight compartments

Crew
25


*From Naval Technology: *

SSK Gotland Class (Type A19) Attack Submarine, Sweden
Kockums were awarded the contract in March 1990 to build three Gotland Class submarines, HMS Gotland, Uppland and Halland. The first of class, HMS Gotland, was commissioned in 1996. The second and third, HMS Uppland and Halland, were commissioned in 1997. Kockums is owned by HDW of Germany.

"The submarines are fitted with four 533mm torpedo tubes and two 400mm torpedo tubes."In November 2004, the Swedish Government approved a proposal for the US Navy to lease HMS Gotland and crew for one year to participate in naval exercises. Gotland arrived at the Naval Air Station North Island, San Diego in June 2005. The submarine will operate in the opposing force (OPFOR) role. In June 2006, the lease was extended for a further year. In July 2007, HMS Gotland left San Diego to return to Sweden.

*COMBAT MANAGEMENT SYSTEM*
The ship's combat management system is the 9SCS Mark 3 from Saabtech Vectronics (formerly CelsiusTech). The system carries the Swedish Royal Navy designation SESUB 940A. The system uses an extended version of the ADA software from Saabtech Vectronics' 9LV Mk 3 surface ship combat management system.

The fire control system has the capacity to control several torpedoes in the water simultaneously. The 9SCS Mark 3 Combat Management System has three Type IID multifunction consoles from Terma. The terminals are for command and control, communications, and weapon control. The consoles are connected via a dual-Ethernet, copper-wire, Local-Area Network (LAN).

In January 2006, the Swedish government placed an order with Saab Systems for the upgrade of the combat system. The new system is called SESUB 960. Navigation, sensor management and weapon handling systems will also be upgraded.

*TORPEDOES*
The submarines are fitted with four 533mm torpedo tubes and two 400mm torpedo tubes. The Bofors Underwater Systems Type 613 torpedoes are fired from the 533mm tubes. The Type 613 is a heavy-weight anti-surface ship torpedo. It has wire guidance and passive homing, delivering a warhead of 240kg. The launch of the torpedo is by swim-out discharge: the speed is 40kt and the range, 20km. The 613 torpedo equips all Sweden's submarines, the A19 Gotland, A17 Vastergotland, A14 Nacken and A12 Sjoorrmen.

"The submarine is equipped with a CSU 90-2 integrated sonar sensor suite."Saab Bofors Underwater Systems has developed a new heavyweight torpedo for the Swedish Navy, the Torpedo 2000 (Swedish Navy designation Torpedo 62).

It is a high-speed anti-submarine / anti-surface torpedo with a range of more than 40km and speed of over 40kt.

The Gotland Class submarine will be equipped with the Torpedo 2000, which is fired from the 21in tubes. Gotland has the capacity to carry sixteen Torpedo 2000s. The combat system on the Gotland class submarines will be adapted to accommodate a new generation of torpedoes including the new Torpedo 2000, which will become the submarine's principle weapon.

The two 400mm tubes fire the Saab Bofors Underwater Systems Type 43 lightweight anti-submarine torpedo. The planned modifications to the submarine's combat system will accommodate Saab Bofors new lightweight Type 43x2 anti-submarine / anti-surface ship torpedo. The Type 43x2 is wire-guided and has improved tracking compared to the standard Type 43 torpedo. Each 400mm tube will take two Type 43x2 torpedoes.

The Gotland deploys the Saab Bofors Underwater Systems stand-off self-deployed Mine 42. The Mine 42, derived from a Type 27 torpedo, travels unguided to a predetermined location to lay on the seabed. The submarine also has the capacity to carry 48 mines mounted externally in a girdle arrangement.

*SENSORS SUITE*
The submarine is equipped with a CSU 90-2 integrated sonar sensor suite from Atlas Elektronik. This includes a passive cylindrical bow array, an intercept array and two passive flank arrays. The sonar system uses ADA software.

The submarine is fitted with a Kollmorgen search and attack periscope and a Terma Scanter navigation radar. The electronic support measures system is the Thales Defence Ltd. Manta radar surveillance and warning system. Manta carries out surveillance, detection, analysis, classification and identification of hostile radar threats from D-band to J-band. 

"The fire control system has the capacity to control several torpedoes in the water simultaneously."PROPULSION SYSTEMS
The submarine is equipped with two MTU diesel engines and two Kockums V4-275R Stirling Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) units. The Stirling engines are mounted in elastic, soundproof modules and each provide up to 75kW. The submarine has the capacity for two weeks of air independent propulsion at a speed of 5kt without snorting.

The AIP uses liquid oxygen and diesel fuel in a controlled inert (helium) environment. The AIP liquid oxygen tanks are located on the deck below the engines. The propulsion system provides a speed of 11kt surfaced and 20kt dived.


----------

